# Leaving the Strat



## rpmtech (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey all just wanted to say goodbye. I'm leaving the world of the strat. Got myself a Droid X off of craigslist and got CM9 on it. My wife is taking over my strat, so I slapped the old deodexed stock ROM on it with KC's kernel, no more tinking with that one unfortunately. It's been fun, and I'll be visiting the #stratosphere channel on IRC from time to time, so maybe I'll catch you guys there. Take care!


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

Have fun with the new phone!


----------

